# Angelurlaub in Deutschland



## Daytalker (24. September 2004)

Schreibt was ihr so alles schon erlebt habt.http://www.edit.de/ #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Deutschland*

Und wieder mal ein Schleichwerber (Link auf gewerbliche Seite ohne Rückfrage/Genehmigung durch das Anglerboard), daher wurde der Link entfernt.


----------



## Achim_68 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Deutschland*

tssssssssss, Leute gibts..........


----------



## Mini-Broesel (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Deutschland*

Wieder einmal seit 2 Jahren sind ich und meine Familie nach Fehmarn meiner Lieblingsinsel gefahren. Wir waren auf einem Bauernhof wie die vorigen Jahre auch. An dem Dorfteich dieses Dorfes angelte ich anfangs auf Karauschen und Weißfische.Aber an dem Tag darauf habe ich erfahren das es viele Barsche an dem Teich geben soll und das der beste Köder Köderfisch(TOT)ist.Noch am gleichen Tag habe ich angefangen Köderfische zu angeln.Und tatsächlich schon nach wenigen Minuten hatte ich den ersten Biss nach kurzem Drill kam ein Barsch zwischen 20 und 30 cm zum Vorschein.Danach kam noch 3weitere Barsche von rund 30cm an den Haken, sie wurden zum Abendbrot in der Pfanne gebraten. Und so ging das Tag aus Tag ein weiter.
Doch da kam ein Tag den ich ganz sicher nicht so schnell vergessen werde.
Ich angelte wieder mit totem Köderfisch ganz vorne vor der Krautkante,ich hatte es mal wieder auf Barsch abgesehen. Nach dem die Pose schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Wasser stande ging sie plötzlich auf Tauchstation ich schlug an und merkte das es nichts kleines war . Nach ein par Minuten konnte ich einen Barsch von über 40 cm an Land ziehen   . Der Barsch war zwar super zum essen aber ich habe ihn wieder frei gelassen weil es bestimmt nicht viele von dieser Größe im Teich gibt. Noch am gleichen abend sollte mich noch etwas anderes vom Hocker hauen . Ich hatte meine Rute neu beködert und ausgewurfen . Plötzlich kamen merkwürdige Blasen unter meiner Pose hoch. Kurz darauf ging mein Schwimmer unter und ich schlug wieder mal an .Diesmal war meine Rute noch krümmer und ich fragte mich was das wohl sein könnte weil es für einen Barsch ungewöhnlich doll zog. Schließlich kam sehr großer Aalkopf aus dem Wasser, |kopfkrat ich drillte ihn so gut ich konnte und schließlich habe ich ihn doch noch vorne vor das Ufer ziehen . Dummerweise hatte ich nur einen Watkescher dabei den der Aal ohne Probleme eintüdeln konnte . Am Schluss hatten wir den Aal zwischen 90und100cm geschätzt . Dann hat der Aal leider mit seinen Reibeisenzähnen die Schnur so zerrubbelt das er schließlich abriss. #q Das wars über meine Ferien Tschüß


----------

